

Ask HN: Please provide feedback for androidsnippets.org - metachris

Androidsnippets.org is a new website to share and review snippets of source code for Google's Android platform.<p>The project is based on the djangosnippets.org source code, updated for Django 1.0, extended by some features (OpenID, search, ...) and released under BSD the other day [1].<p>Currently we are working on the user interface and to make it easier to browse snippets and find interesting ones. Another idea is to display "related snippets" (eg. snippets with overlapping tags).<p>What do you think about it?
======
juliend2
I like the idea and i wish someone will do the equivalent for iPhone ;).

Although, i think that styling the links with something like Arial instead of
Monospace would enhance the readability. Espacially since its the prevailing
content.

~~~
jamesbritt
Agree with the use of monospace. Looks clunky. But otherwise really nice.

~~~
metachris
Thanks for your feedback!

I'm trying Arial fonts instead of monospace now.

------
metachris
<http://www.androidsnippets.org>

[1] [http://www.4feets.com/2009/03/androidsnippetsorg-source-
code...](http://www.4feets.com/2009/03/androidsnippetsorg-source-code/)

------
digispaghetti
I like it very much and have already linked to it from
<http://learningandroid.org>. If your happy with it, I'd also like to add the
feed to the site to show the latest items.

~~~
metachris
hey! thanks for adding <http://androidsnippets.org> to your links! please feel
free to add the feeds as you like! i will find a spot to link back to you :)

